# True Blood



## CBellenis (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone see the new vampire series? Just seen the first episode and it looks like it could be really good.
Seems aimed at adults - and a good starter premise with vampires being able to 'come out'.
I'll be looking forward to the rest of it


----------



## purple_kathryn (Jul 19, 2009)

hah yes I caught the first series last year I think it started.  I love it but as an adult I get a little tired of every single tv show being aimed for the widest possible audience

It's based on a series of books by Charlaine Harris although it's starting to deviate.


----------



## biodroid (Jul 20, 2009)

I thought it was a load of junk. I am not a vampire story person and the whole erotic feel of it was even worse


----------



## CBellenis (Aug 6, 2009)

Still loving it. I hope you're not in the majority, biodroid, as I've only just started it and I'd hate it if they pulled it as they ahv done other shows I've got into.


----------



## biodroid (Aug 6, 2009)

It's not so much the quality of the show but the fact that everyone thinks vampires are cool and they brought in sex and maybe nudity into it to "spice it up" which is like trying to hire Megan Fox for a dramatic role that will get her an Oscar (then I really will not watch the Oscars ever again ) for best actress in a leading role...


----------



## TheMoirae (Aug 7, 2009)

Series on HBO (in the US) is very good but deviates significantly from the Sookie Stackhouse novels.  The TV version has added a good bit that isn't in the books, which is necessary to fill in the time.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 4, 2009)

I love True Blood, looking forward to season 3 already since I find that season 2 was amazing, love the characters development in this season even the minor ones.


----------



## Montero (Oct 10, 2009)

*Tru Blood - anyone else watching it?*

Loved how neatly the first four minutes set up the back story.

Also like how it isn't just the vampires with the powers.  

The main female lead's grandma is a great character.

Other than that, its by the some of the same folks as Six Feet Under.  (I found the first series of that really great, then it went down hill for me.)


----------



## Montero (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Tru Blood - anyone else watching it?*



Montero said:


> Loved how neatly the first four minutes set up the back story.
> 
> Also like how it isn't just the vampires with the powers.
> 
> ...



OK - I didn't find Tru Blood as a search term, so started a new thread.  Which the moderators spotted as an oopsie and added onto here - True Blood.

I'm a bit lost now.  I watched what I thought was the first episode of the first series last week.  Reading this thread seems it is what the second series?

Any clarification welcomed!


----------



## Tillane (Oct 11, 2009)

No, Channel 4 have only just started showing the first series - they're a bit behind the US (and some digital channels).  I'm guessing they had to wait in order to get the terrestrial rights.

For what it's worth, I thought the first ep was fairly meh.


----------



## sanityassassin (Oct 11, 2009)

I have watched the first few episopes on FX and it was ok but Idid get bored by it and have not bothered to continue. Weave(my missus) was a big fan of the Sookie Stackhouse novels and she enjoyed the first series and even went online to watch the second series and enjoyed that too.


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 13, 2009)

We've already concluded the second season and I have to admit to those who continue with it this does get better by the end. I loved a lot of the second season and some of the new characters introduced. I won't give anything away since you all are behind but I also found it hard to get into for the first five episodes or so. I like Eric very much and Lafayette. Those are my favorite characters.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Nov 30, 2009)

I enjoy watching True Blood, even though (or maybe because of) the many things that irritate me...Anna Paquin miscast as Sookie, Vampire Bill with the charisma of an artichoke, Sookie's brother Jason who elevates stupidity to an art form.

It's an enjoyable romp of a series. 

Like *Alysheba*, I'm also most fond of Eric and Lafayette. I perk up every time one of them appears.


----------



## Alysheba (Dec 13, 2009)

Daisy-Boo said:


> I enjoy watching True Blood, even though (or maybe because of) the many things that irritate me...Anna Paquin miscast as Sookie, Vampire Bill with the charisma of an artichoke, Sookie's brother Jason who elevates stupidity to an art form.



Jason is okay, but Bill and Sookie are not my favorites by a far, far margin. I agree totally there. You nailed it when you said charisma of an artichoke.  So true. It's a shame because in real life the actor is quite charming. I would love to see him in another role. Perhaps it's just the way Bill is written for the series.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 28, 2009)

Alysheba said:


> Jason is okay, but Bill and Sookie are not my favorites by a far, far margin. I agree totally there. You nailed it when you said charisma of an artichoke.  So true. It's a shame because in real life the actor is quite charming. I would love to see him in another role. Perhaps it's just the way Bill is written for the series.


 
I recently re-watched a few episodes with my niece, and Bill and Jason weren't so bad the second time around. I'd also be interested in seeing Stephen Moyers (Bill) in other roles. I read somewhere that he's English.


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 3, 2010)

He is better this season more than last. I think Jessica has a lot to do with it. IMO. I still am a fan of the series though.


----------



## Montero (Jan 9, 2010)

Not read any of the Sookie Stackhouse books so don't have expectations to be disappointed.  

So far only seen series 1.  I like Bill and Sookie as they are in the series.  To me Bill comes across as an old fashioned gentleman, rather repressed in his behaviour, not very happy in his life. (or after life).  So not being full of charm and sparkle is in character.

Jessica just turned up and she is hilarious.

By the way, I also like the detective and the sheriff characters.  One a serious bigot, the other, in a quiet way, very fairminded.  They have some really great little conversations.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jan 11, 2010)

Montero said:


> So far only seen series 1. I like Bill and Sookie as they are in the series. To me Bill comes across as an old fashioned gentleman, rather repressed in his behaviour, not very happy in his life. (or after life). So not being full of charm and sparkle is in character.


 
You make a good point. Bill is rather old-fashioned and repressed. I quite like his measured way of talking. But he could still be charming...just a teensy bit.


----------



## Esioul (Mar 8, 2010)

I was enjoying watching the start of it, until I moved elsewhere. I can't really justify buying liscence and tv at the moment. But I'm missing so many programmes that people keep telling me are great...


----------



## AphroditeMSC (Mar 21, 2010)

I love True Blood.  And my fiance, who is desperately hard to please loves it too.  Actually he's sort of HOOKED on it hahaha.  We have seasons 1 and 2 on disk, and waiting with baited breath for season 3 to come out!! 

As for the characters... Sookie and Sam are mostly like I always imagined them.  Lafayette, Tara and Bill are NOT.  I had Bill in mind as a very handsome man but in reality he just looks worn out and miserable.  
I had Tara in mind (and don't ask me why cos I don't remember it every being specified in any of the books) as caucasian, and it was a bit of a shock to find out she'd been black all along lol 
I thought Maryanne was a good guy?  I remembered in the books that she was a good guy..but maybe I'm thinking of another series of books.
Jason is so dumb it's hilarious and and Hoit, poor Hoit..he's so sweet - I'd have killed that battleaxe of a mother years ago lol


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Mar 21, 2010)

AphroditeMSC said:


> I had Tara in mind (and don't ask me why cos I don't remember it every being specified in any of the books) as caucasian, and it was a bit of a shock to find out she'd been black all along lol
> I thought Maryanne was a good guy?  I remembered in the books that she was a good guy..but maybe I'm thinking of another series of books.



Tara is white in the books and has a much smaller role than in the TV series. Rutina Wesley (who plays Tara) does a helluva job - she plays the role with such passion and gusto.

As for Maryanne - could it be Claudine the fairy that you're thinking of?


----------



## AphroditeMSC (Mar 21, 2010)

No it's not Claudine...it's wrecking my head, is what it is! lol 

I think it may be a LKH book I'm thinking of.  I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Mar 22, 2010)

Good luck. Let us know when you find it.


----------



## AphroditeMSC (Mar 22, 2010)

Yup it was the witch 'Marianne' from an Anita Blake novel I was thinking about :-D


----------



## Tansy (Sep 27, 2010)

Hmmm the series is ok but they have really deviated from the books from what I have seen and it kinda ruins it for me


----------



## digs (Sep 27, 2010)

I really like True Blood. I haven't read the Sookie Stackhouse books but I used to see them around when I worked in a bookstore and the impression I got was that they're much more comical, lighthearted and romantic than the TV show - I was just going off the cartoonish covers though, so I could be entirely wrong.

I've only seen season 1 and a bit of season 2 so far (and little random bits of season 3 here and there). I don't know why, but I always defend Anna Paquin; I just have a strange fondness for her that I don't really understand. She's not the greatest actress but she never bugs me or anything. Totally agree that Bill is a bit of a nothing character, although he's kind of supposed to be I think. Jessica, Lafayette and Tara are awesome.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Oct 6, 2010)

True Blood is really starting to grate on me. I started off liking it a lot but having just concluded season 3 I'm frustrated with how they are handling their characters. I won't put any spoilers in don't worry!

The plot of season two dragged on far too long for my liking and I was glad to see the back of it. Season 3 started off with much more promise and there are some really cracking characters. However the direction they have taken some of their characters (and one in particular) just doesn't gel with what they have already established and it isn't even character development, it's a complete 180 turn. Very annoying. Talking of annoying, Sookie can be infuriating - why does she run off into the night at the drop of a hat when she has been explicitly told not to do so as her life is in danger. Do as you are told woman!

I think the writers need to pick up the pace a bit with their stories as some things drag on for episode after episode which can get tiresome, it often seems that absolutely nothing happens all episode then a twist comes at the end which makes you eager to watch the next ep and the cycle begins again. But as I said there are some really good characters - the relationship between Hoyt and Jessica is great and Eric and Lafayette are always very watchable.


----------



## Tansy (Oct 6, 2010)

I've just dipped back into series 2 and am quite enjoying it, I think Ii got my head round the differences to the books and just went with it


----------



## WanderingWind (Nov 28, 2010)

I really like True Blood. I think that it's very enjoyable.


----------



## Dundalis (Dec 11, 2010)

Really liked S1 and 2. S3 definitely started to drop off in quality. Hopefully they bring it back into line for S4.


----------



## merry gentry (Feb 28, 2011)

I've read all the books, and although Charlaine Harris started out rough, her writing improved with each new release.  I was really looking forward to the show, and the only disappointing thing to me is how they are not holding with the original characters from the books.  The show has taken some interesting turns, probably in the need for ratings, no doubt.  

It does make me wonder if they are going to stay with of the book plots, or keep moving off in different directions.  Being how I am an extreme creature of habit, I will no doubt continue to watch, and of course, continue to read the books as well.


----------



## Boaz (Nov 16, 2014)

I watched the show a few years back.  While I was painting last night, I popped the first season in the PS.  

I'd forgotten how the show started.  By the fourth season it had devolved into utter nonsense, but it had such a great beginning.

Let me say right now that I don't like vampires. I don't find them cool or interesting. I've never bought a trenchcoat or painted my nails.  I don't have any tatoos or piercings.  I don't watch horror flicks... _Tremors_ is probably the scariest movie I've ever seen.  I don't read horror novels... but I highly recommend _The Eyes of the Dragon_ by Stephen King and _Fevre Dream_ by George Martin. I've never LARPed.

The lure, for me, of _True Blood_ were the themes.  Sure, romance is obvious.  Sex. Anger. Violence. Sex, anger, and violence all together.  Vampires. Shapeshifters. Werewolves. Fairies. Maenads.  But those are really more titillation than themes....

The themes that really grabbed me in the beginning were... Treatment of minorties. Social equality. Civil rights. Evil. Purity. Alcoholism. Drug addiction. Sex addiction. Religion. Parent and adult child relationships. Self respect. Coping mechanisms.

Sure the show is about Sookie... and Bill, but the minor characters are the ones who moved me.  Lettie Mae Daniels (Adina Porter) is absolutely riveting.  Her behavior is so shocking and so absolutely human that I detest and pity her.  Jason Stackhouse (Ryan Kwanten) is not merely "sex on a stick" although he has his shirt off almost the entire season.  Jason is beyond self destructive.  He is the poster boy for foolishness. Lafayette Reynolds (Nelsan Ellis) steals every scene he is in... every single one.  The gall that he had to say, "White people is all kinds of f***** up!" floored me. Arlene Fowler, Andy Bellefleur, and Terry Bellefleur add real every day humor and humanity to the story.

And then the show lost it's way. It never delivered upon the opening promise of social commentary.  It became about gratuitous excitement just because...


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 22, 2014)

I for one am glad it's finally over. I absolutely hated the final episode. It certainly jumped the shark a few seasons back. Sad because it started off well.


----------

